

Asking users questions never increases security - zdw
http://utcc.utoronto.ca/~cks/space/blog/tech/SecurityQuestioningUsers

======
bediger
Wow, that makes sense. But isn't "asking users questions" the rationale for
UAC in Vista and Windows 7?

